# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Discus in planted tank has fin rot

## uncle_catz

Hi

The fins on my discuses are rotting. I do 30% weekly water change and added salt each time but they don't seem to improve. It's been a month now. I have seven of them in my 4ft planted tank of tetra, rummy nose, a cory, two clown loach, kuhlis, oto, yamato, and a timid angel fish.

Don't think there is any sign of white spot. Fishes are still eating. Have four angels but removed three into a 2ft tank. Lone angel always in its own corner. 

I've a hard time catching the discus, so treating them separtely is not an option. Wat medication shd I give now that both salt dosage and water change do not work?

Really appreciate any help.

Cheers :Smile:

----------


## ACE

I've tried Tetra medication for fin rot treatment when my Goldfish were infected.It heal within 2 weeks.My goldfish tank not planted.Not sure if any side effect on planted tank.Hope this helps,good luck. :Smile:

----------


## PeterGwee

ACE..care to list out your tank parameters so that we can assess the situation better.

For your current situation, why not up the water change regime to 20% daily or alternate days. Poor water conditions are often the cause of sick fish.

----------


## ACE

> ----------------
> On 1/16/2003 6:14:06 PM 
> 
> ACE..care to list out your tank parameters so that we can assess the situation better.
> 
> For your current situation, why not up the water change regime to 20% daily or alternate days. Poor water conditions are often the cause of sick fish.
> ----------------


oops...uncle catz having the problem not me. :Wink:

----------


## PeterGwee

Oops..sorry...same icon..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## ACE

yah hor...But where is uncle_catz?Uncle PeterGwee is here to the rescue!Cheers...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## DEA

how many otos?

1. remove otos
2. change water like 20% daily

that should do the trick
why remove otos? sometimes otos like to suck on discus
that really pisses them off
and their bodily state goes to hell
so, try these 2 steps first

----------


## uncle_catz

Thks guys for the tips.

I will take your advice to change water daily, but this may not be possible everyday becos of work. Hopefully to see improvement somehow.

I have abt 6 otos. Have never seen them attaching to the discus. You mean they could be the culprit for the fin rot?

Would upping the salt treatment helps? Currently dosing 2 teaspoons for 5 gallons of water.

Cheers :Smile:

----------


## PeterGwee

Upping the salt dosage is a no no....try your best to do more frequent water changes. In nature, the water is changed at a rate of 100 times per hour or more! [ :Grin: ]

----------


## uncle_catz

Update:

Did 20-30% water change daily, added salt and have temp set to 30 degrees.

Hoping to see some improvement but there isn't. Infact one of my discus is headstanding now. Read its a swim bladder problem and keeping it in shallow water with some salt would be an ideal treatment. I've been trying to catch it but failed. Others are turning black as a result of my frequent intrusion.

I'm at a loss now. Anyone has experience on how to medicate headstanding discus in a planted tank? I hope to cure the fin rot ASAP as well.

Pls advise.

Cheers :Smile:

----------


## DEA

ok
headstanding discus usually means gone case
i can't really remember, but i think it's some parasite or something?
david might be able to help more here

----------

